# I never get my 5 stars...and why?



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

People tip me all of the time, and they compliment my vehicle because I have it set up in a high fashion way. They even show me on their phones that they have just 5 starred me. 

However I never get the 5 stars in my average. Never ever at all...except like one or two of them come through a month. 

On the other hand...no 1 star ever goes missing.

I'm not going to be able to survive like this if all of my 5 stars are being ejected, and no random 1 stars are being ejected.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

What is your current rating and how many trips have you done? And is this Uber or Lyft?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TheShow said:


> People tip me all of the time, and they compliment my vehicle because I have it set up in a high fashion way. They even show me on their phones that they have just 5 starred me.
> 
> However I never get the 5 stars in my average. Never ever at all...except like one or two of them come through a month.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are over thinking it


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> What is your current rating and how many trips have you done? And is this Uber or Lyft?


Just uber, 4.92 average, well over 500 ratings, and well over 1,000 trips..


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

TheShow said:


> People tip me all of the time, and they compliment my vehicle because I have it set up in a high fashion way. They even show me on their phones that they have just 5 starred me.
> 
> However I never get the 5 stars in my average. Never ever at all...except like one or two of them come through a month.
> 
> ...


It’s a rolling total of your last 500 rides. Your rating only changes when you get a new low rating or an old low rating falls off the back end.


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

Rideshare Dude said:


> It’s a rolling total of your last 500 rides. Your rating only changes when you get a new low rating or an old low rating falls off the back end.


I know that.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Just uber, 4.92 average, well over 500 ratings, and well over 1,000 trips..


Cool. You are at zero risk of being deactivated for ratings. You're worrying for nothing.


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Cool. You are at zero risk of being deactivated for ratings. You're worrying for nothing.


My point is that I am not receiving all of the 5 stars people are giving me.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Just uber, 4.92 average, well over 500 ratings, and well over 1,000 trips..


Don't be foolish....😁😁😁 you have one of the best ratings in the world...most people have a 4.80 or lower...i have a 4.96....but I'm just fantastic and good looking and it shows


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> Don't be foolish....😁😁😁 you have one of the best ratings in the world...most people have a 4.80 or lower...i have a 4.96....but I'm just fantastic and good looking and it shows


My point is that I am not receiving all of the 5 stars people are giving me.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TheShow said:


> My point is that I am not receiving all of the 5 stars people are giving me.


If all you were getting were 4 stars you would be at 4.0 or less...you worrying for nothing


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TheShow said:


> My point is that I am not receiving all of the 5 stars people are giving me.


People lie. And Uber tech is pretty questionable even on a good day.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

TheShow said:


> My point is that I am not receiving all of the 5 stars people are giving me.


You wasting energy worrying about this...i use to do the same... but all the bells and whistles that come with your trips are not necessary... I was hovering around 4.79..until I got some sound advice...i was told to be forgettable....dont try to hard to please these pax... I used to have a candy water fruit juice Gatorade whatever they wanted and was heading towards deactivation... Now I have a perfect 5 on Lyft And a 4.96 on Uber after I took away to water cut off the radio took away the candy and I only speak when spoken to... people don't like feeling like they are out of control of their environment...ive taking uber and I really don't like those drivers that go overboard..and I definitely don't like the ones that play the radio...i know that's a "I don't want to talk to you" tactic


----------



## Hopeless Ministries (Aug 28, 2021)

TheShow said:


> People tip me all of the time, and they compliment my vehicle because I have it set up in a high fashion way. They even show me on their phones that they have just 5 starred me.
> 
> However I never get the 5 stars in my average. Never ever at all...except like one or two of them come through a month.
> 
> ...


Put more money into your car and profits.


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

Is anybody clear here? 

I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?
> 
> I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


You mostly get 5 star ratings most of the time if you are 4.92. They don't necessarily show up right away, sometimes they are on a delay. Different markets might have different timings. Uber loves to play test tube games with each market.

You only need 4.85 for UberPro and like 4.70 to drive, so I'd relax a bit and not worry about those missing ratings. Even if they are missing, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

TheShow said:


> I know that.


Just not very good with numbers. Should be on your profile, why I drive.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> You wasting energy worrying about this...i use to do the same... but all the bells and whistles that come with your trips are not necessary... I was hovering around 4.79..until I got some sound advice...i was told to be forgettable....dont try to hard to please these pax... I used to have a candy water fruit juice Gatorade whatever they wanted and was heading towards deactivation... Now I have a perfect 5 on Lyft And a 4.96 on Uber after I took away to water cut off the radio took away the candy and I only speak when spoken to... people don't like feeling like they are out of control of their environment...ive taking uber and I really don't like those drivers that go overboard..and I definitely don't like the ones that play the radio...i know that's a "I don't want to talk to you" tactic


I just like driving to music. I do this cause i enjoy it, no way im ruining one of my few pleasures in life (driving) because a pax doesnt think i should be allowed music in my own car/office. I do keep the radio low and try to pick one of a few stations the pax probably wouldnt mind. Everything else though spot on


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?
> 
> I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


We all understand. And it happens for a variety of reasons. Uber glitch. Uber delaying ratings. Customers simply not rating at all. What we're all telling you is that is simply doesn't matter. You're rating is good. You're at no risk of deactivation due to low ratings. If you get a five rating and it knocks a five off of your rating total nothing is going to change in your stats. Only something less than a five will change your stats. So I don't think anything is actually happening that isn't supposed to be happening.

By the way, it isn't easy to find out where to rate drivers in the app. You have to really hunt for it. The option to rate from the email receipt they send you is the easiest way. And I imagine that is also why so many ratings are never given these days. The whole event is over by the time the email arrives. Rating just isn't a priority to a pax at that point.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If you have 500 ratings and you get a 5, your first rating falls off. If the first rating is a 5 then nothing has changed. That's what's happening to you.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you have 500 ratings and you get a 5, your first rating falls off. If the first rating is a 5 then nothing has changed. That's what's happening to you.


Exactly. Only something less than a 5 stands out. And that is exactly what he is seeing. A five knocking a five off changes nothing... like you never even were rated.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?
> 
> I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


Dude, please recalculate. We hear what you are saying. You are not hearing what the responders are saying. I had the same take as you until someone rubbed my nose in the facts. Disgusted is right. You can get rated 5 stars for dozens of rides and your score won't change if you have a stream of 5 star rides at the back end of your 500 rides buffer that are dropping off as new ratings are added.



Disgusted Driver said:


> If you have 500 ratings and you get a 5, your first rating falls off. If the first rating is a 5 then nothing has changed. That's what's happening to you.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Don't be foolish....😁😁😁 you have one of the best ratings in the world...most people have a 4.80 or lower...i have a 4.96....but I'm just fantastic and good looking and it shows


You must provide a pic so the horde can decide if you're good looking.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

TheShow said:


> My point is that I am not receiving all of the 5 stars people are giving me.


You are getting them. And which each one you get, you lose the one that you got 500 ratings ago.
Uber has lots of problems, but this ratings calculation is not one of them.
Time to start worrying about something else.


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> If you have 500 ratings and you get a 5, your first rating falls off. If the first rating is a 5 then nothing has changed. That's what's happening to you.


Yup, 'tis this. Thx "The Brain."


----------



## pacosan (Jun 20, 2021)

TheShow said:


> People tip me all of the time, and they compliment my vehicle because I have it set up in a high fashion way. They even show me on their phones that they have just 5 starred me.
> 
> However I never get the 5 stars in my average. Never ever at all...except like one or two of them come through a month.
> 
> ...


bro stars don't pay rent or food


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Yup, 'tis this. Thx "The Brain."


Clearly I am on someone's ignore list as I gave the same answer on the previous page.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Clearly I am on someone's ignore list as I gave the same answer on the previous page.


Nah, you just used too many big scary words!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nythain said:


> I just like driving to music. I do this cause i enjoy it, no way im ruining one of my few pleasures in life (driving) because a pax doesnt think i should be allowed music in my own car/office. I do keep the radio low and try to pick one of a few stations the pax probably wouldnt mind. Everything else though spot on


That's another thing I was bad at predicting what type of music my passengers would like... The guy with the cowboy hat would like hardcore rap the guy with his pants sagging and gold teeth would like Taylor Swift... I got it wrong 100% of the time believe it or not


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nythain said:


> I just like driving to music. I do this cause i enjoy it, no way im ruining one of my few pleasures in life (driving) because a pax doesnt think i should be allowed music in my own car/office. I do keep the radio low and try to pick one of a few stations the pax probably wouldnt mind. Everything else though spot on


And the radio low is ok...but I've had drivers with the music blasting the entire trip


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> You must provide a pic so the horde can decide if you're good looking.


That's not up for debate.... it's a unanimous decision....im sexy and I know it😎


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

TheShow said:


> People tip me all of the time, and they compliment my vehicle because I have it set up in a high fashion way. They even show me on their phones that they have just 5 starred me.
> 
> However I never get the 5 stars in my average. Never ever at all...except like one or two of them come through a month.
> 
> ...


I think the problem you're dealing with is your Profile. That would be what the rider sees about you.
Rider sees you have given
1,000 rides
500 five star rides
So where did they go?

The rider does not have to give you any stars.
If they don't rate you, uber auto adjusts your rating as if it were a five star ride.

You will be happier not trying to focus on this part of the rating system. 
The whole star system really sucks anyway.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Real FM Steve said:


> I think the problem you're dealing with is your Profile. That would be what the rider sees about you.
> Rider sees you have given
> 1,000 rides
> 500 five star rides
> ...


Whole reason im still 5 star as a newb. Pax be like "im lazy, hes 5, he either a. didnt bother me or b. was cool, 5 star" pax honestly care less than we do as long as they got from point a to b without conflict most of the time.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Pre-covid you could get 4 starred or lower for no aux cord. Didn't care then, don't matter now.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?
> 
> I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


Bro.... how do you come up with this nonsense ? You have a 4.92 rating over 1000 trips but receive no 5 star trips?!!!

Basic math man ... why even make a post about this ...


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?
> 
> I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


I don’t think you understand how it works. Almost all your pax rate you 5 stars. You get a new 5 star rating and the oldest 5 star rating falls off. Nothing appears to change. The only time your rating goes up is when the oldest low rating falls off and is replaced by a new 5 star. Depending on how much you drive it can take months or years for that to happen because not every pax rates you.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> We all understand. And it happens for a variety of reasons. Uber glitch. Uber delaying ratings. Customers simply not rating at all. What we're all telling you is that is simply doesn't matter. You're rating is good. You're at no risk of deactivation due to low ratings. If you get a five rating and it knocks a five off of your rating total nothing is going to change in your stats. Only something less than a five will change your stats. So I don't think anything is actually happening that isn't supposed to be happening.
> 
> By the way, it isn't easy to find out where to rate drivers in the app. You have to really hunt for it. The option to rate from the email receipt they send you is the easiest way. And I imagine that is also why so many ratings are never given these days. The whole event is over by the time the email arrives. Rating just isn't a priority to a pax at that point.


Yep, and the rider is more likely to rate if something went bad, like car or driver smelled. If everything went fine they probably don't bother. I like how lyft does an automatic 5 if there isn't a rating.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TheShow said:


> Just uber, 4.92 average, well over 500 ratings, and well over 1,000 trips..


You've had this explained to you so hopefully you get it now. Your rating will mostly never move much after 500 rides, simple math. Look at mine as it's similar to yours.









So you clearly realize that 471 times out of 500 or 94% of the time it's never moving! If you want to work on your rating (which is a complete waste of time) you should be working on getting 2's which are the most elusive star ratings to get. Getting a 2 is something to be proud of! In thousands of rides I only got 3 of them. This is a "Badge of Honor".


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Seamus said:


> You've had this explained to you so hopefully you get it now. Your rating will mostly never move much after 500 rides, simple math. Look at mine as it's similar to yours.
> 
> View attachment 613768
> 
> ...



4.91 yikes


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BallinBruha said:


> 4.91 yikes


In NYC and the NYC Metro market that's considered a very high rating!  Riders and drivers are rated so low around here no drivers get deactivated for low ratings and you can't even use a pax rating as a screening tool! We're NY Tough!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I hear instead of breath mints or bottled water NYC drivers offer quick insults or a punch in the face, choice of one but not both. 🤣


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?


Attitude! That’s why you aren’t getting the 5s you feel you’re deserved! I knew the ****** would appear eventually.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

TheShow said:


> Is anybody clear here?
> 
> I get 5 stars all of the time, but they don't appear in my average. There is something inherently wrong here. But if you don't know anything about that, that's that. Thx


Several commenters including myself have clearly explained the process. There is no way you can know your 5 star ratings are not appearing in your average. You are apparently willfully ignoring the explanation.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Lets see if visual example works.
5
5
5
1
1
5
You get a 5 star
5
5
5
5
1
1
Still four 5s. Now..
5
5
5
1
1
5
You get a 1 star
1
5
5
5
1
1
Now you have 3. This is why it looks like you arent getting your 5s but you are your 1s. The new 5 knocks an old 5 off, so number stays same. New 1 knocks a 5 off so 1s increase.


----------

